# Ibanez RG lo-trs replacement



## myyykkee (Nov 25, 2018)

I have a 2000 Ibanez RG320 (first guitar my parents bought me). I need to replace the trem on it, currently has the lo-trs ii. Has anyone put in the Schaller or gotoh Floyd rose style trem into one. If so did it fit in perfectly or was there any modifications that had to be done?


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Lots of info out there, especially on Jemsite, which is Ibanez focussed. Yes, the OFR will fit, as will the Gotoh, but you might have to find some shorter string lock screws. I am reasonably sure that OFR string locks fit Gotohs, but I have not tried it. 

You will need to buy a nut separately if you buy the Gotoh, as they don't come with one. As well, their bushings are a different diameter than some -- if you want true stability, you may need to pop for a set of Floyd Rose studs and install them.

Be sure you need a new bridge though -- what is the problem with it? If it's just not coming back in tune, check the nut. Often, cheaper nuts will get grooves in them and become less stable. I once had a Floyd that would NOT stay in tune. I replaced it, and it turned out to be the nut that was the problem. Lesson learned.

Also make sure the knife edges are lubricated (chap stick works well).

If you still want to do it....






Lo-TRS To OFR Replacement


THE STORY IN A NUTSHELL: Considering replacing the Lo-TRS in my S7420 for an OFR. Have you done it and is it worth it? The long version: So yesterday I was giving my S7 some loving, just the old lemon oil, 0000 steel wool on the frets which were looking a bit shit and when it came time to put...




www.sevenstring.org










Good luck!


----------



## myyykkee (Nov 25, 2018)

Rollin Hand said:


> Lots of info out there, especially on Jemsite, which is Ibanez focussed. Yes, the OFR will fit, as will the Gotoh, but you might have to find some shorter string lock screws. I am reasonably sure that OFR string locks fit Gotohs, but I have not tried it.
> 
> You will need to buy a nut separately if you buy the Gotoh, as they don't come with one. As well, their bushings are a different diameter than some -- if you want true stability, you may need to pop for a set of Floyd Rose studs and install them.
> 
> ...





Rollin Hand said:


> Lots of info out there, especially on Jemsite, which is Ibanez focussed. Yes, the OFR will fit, as will the Gotoh, but you might have to find some shorter string lock screws. I am reasonably sure that OFR string locks fit Gotohs, but I have not tried it.
> 
> You will need to buy a nut separately if you buy the Gotoh, as they don't come with one. As well, their bushings are a different diameter than some -- if you want true stability, you may need to pop for a set of Floyd Rose studs and install them.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you for all the info, very helpful. Ill do a little more research now. 

The problem I have with the trem now is the tuners are ceased on it. I can't fine tune some of the strings anymore.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

You can save that trem. Try putting a little 3-in-1 oil on each of the screws and leave it for a day or so. Then try to turn them. You may need to use pliers with a piece of cloth folded between them a couple of times to get them to move without marring the finish, but I bet you'll get them to move.

If you can't get it to work, you still have the other options.


----------



## myyykkee (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks, I'll give it a try 😃


----------

